# Different wheels or cams for old hoyt



## jmoose77 (Apr 3, 2004)

I don't remember the supreme 5000. 
I use to own a Hoyt Spectra 5000 from the late eighties. This bow had hoyt's tri-draw wheels with the tear drop cables and I believe hoyt may have put the fast flite aim system on the later spectra models.


----------



## dtol (Dec 23, 2009)

*You are correct*



jmoose77 said:


> I don't remember the supreme 5000.
> I use to own a Hoyt Spectra 5000 from the late eighties. This bow had hoyt's tri-draw wheels with the tear drop cables and I believe hoyt may have put the fast flite aim system on the later spectra models.


You are right, it is the spectra. Must have been a senior moment. There were supreme limbs on the super slam that came out in 92. I have one of those too. I changed out the wheels and cables for the fast flight system back in about 1990 but the draw length is now too long for me now. I would like to continue to shoot it so I would like to put a different system on it with the goal of shortening the draw length and getting a better wall. Just don't know what that is yet.


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

All you have to do is to locate, drill, tap, and install draw stop pegs similar to the one on your spiral X cams on the VE. One on each wheel. You will have a hellacious stop.

If you do not get the stop pegs located exact relative to each other, just wrap tape around one to adjust.

When we shot wheels like those with no wall, we timed the wheels to be synchronized through the peak of the draw cycle, which is better for tuning and did not have to worry about the non-existant wall. Creep tuning produced no tangible results because it was not necessary.

Now, we have to time the cams so that the wall hit is synchronized and then have to do other things to tune the bow through the peak of the draw cycle.

These are just some of the things to consider when you locate, install, and tune the wall on your Hoyt energy wheels.

OR, if the slot in the limbs is wide enough, get some Barnsdale TriStar triple track 4 cable shoot through energy wheels. They have rotating modules with wall tails.

I have no idea what they will do to your DW range with your current limbs. With five module settings there is a range of string and cable adjustment in concert with module setting that will provide the same draw lengths but with different draw weight ranges.

Remember that, contrary to popular compound bow myth, there is no special wheel or cam position that is required to have a bow "in spec". Different positions simply provide different draw and shot characteristics. With rotating modules, you can almost make the bow do anything you want it to do, if you know how.


----------



## dtol (Dec 23, 2009)

*Thanks*



FS560 said:


> Remember that, contrary to popular compound bow myth, there is no special wheel or cam position that is required to have a bow "in spec". Different positions simply provide different draw and shot characteristics. With rotating modules, you can almost make the bow do anything you want it to do, if you know how.


Thanks for the information. You know I think you are right. I shortened the string by an inch and a half and subsequently the draw lenth so now I pull against a spongy wall. It works somewhat and the bow is still is very consistent and accurate. The 60lb dw max is now down to 47lb dw max. That is just fine though since I only use it for spots. I think I am going to try and seek out a set of those adjustable wheels you specified in your post. Thanks again for sharing you knowlege with me.


----------



## skip5515 (May 30, 2007)

*Hoyt*

PM sent


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

Sometimes, a spongy wall with a higher holding weight is more controllable than an ultra hard wall with a low holding weight, especially if you pull hard into the wall anyway.

I remember the Spectra bow. It had a grip just like a Jennings T-Star, although the handle was a little light in mass weight. B-Stingers with side rod would probably help that.

About the Barnsdale TriStar wheels, just call Dave Barnsdale at Barnsdale Archery and talk with him.

Since the wheels have a 2.5 inch range of adjustment, it may be possible to get your DL with perhaps a couple or three different string and cable lengths.

For example, if you move the module adjustment to a longer DL setting and then shorten the string to bring the DL back, that will drop the DW also. The same principle also works in reverse.


----------



## 1adam12 (Aug 27, 2003)

FS560 said:


> Sometimes, a spongy wall with a higher holding weight is more controllable than an ultra hard wall with a low holding weight, especially if you pull hard into the wall anyway.
> 
> I remember the Spectra bow. It had a grip just like a Jennings T-Star, although the handle was a little light in mass weight. B-Stingers with side rod would probably help that.
> 
> ...


Googled your sig. Nice. :thumb: I've got a couple of spectra medalists from the late 80's early 90's. They have been in a case for years. You think these might work well for something custom? Great bows, just old. Been thinking about trying to come up with something outside of the box to shoot fingers with this year.


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

Most bows are good, even bows from the 1980s. Bows of today are really not better, just different and with all kinds of changes that the manufacturers have pimped out to be better. Some features may be better and may not. But the manufacturers have to keep selling bows. I am just put off by the current thinking that today's are so great that the bows are responsible for the scores.

Not so, although I do like my PE and UE that I bought used and switched limbs and cams around until I got them like I wanted.


----------



## dtol (Dec 23, 2009)

Got a set of #2 Accu-Wheels that I am going to try on my Spectra. They are adjustable and should be able to get down to 28in dl without shortening the string and ATA over an inch and a half. I would like to find a set of wheels off of a Super 
Slam. Had one but sold it a few months ago.


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

dtol said:


> Got a set of #2 Accu-Wheels that I am going to try on my Spectra. They are adjustable and should be able to get down to 28in dl without shortening the string and ATA over an inch and a half. I would like to find a set of wheels off of a Super
> Slam. Had one but sold it a few months ago.


Did you ever do this conversion? I have a provantage that I am thinking of doing the same thing because I can't find old wheels that will give me the DL I need. If you have the old fastflight wheels you would have taken off when you converted to an accuwheel, what size are they and would you be willing to get rid of them?

Thanks for letting me bring up the past!


----------

